# 96 Altima 2.4 will not rev, dies above idle



## fglass (Jul 5, 2008)

Code reader showed MAF sensor, EGR Valve, & O2 sensor
replaced all with new parts, codes cleared but vehicle will still not run above idle.
Dies when throttle is opened. Vacuum shows 16 inches at idle.
Any ideas?
Thanks for any help,
FGlass


----------



## fglass (Jul 5, 2008)

*Altima does not rev*

Found the oily distributor syndrome, cleaned it, and now won't start at all. Code shows CAM SENSOR after the cleaning. Used electric contact spray.
Any other ideas?
Fglass


----------



## fglass (Jul 5, 2008)

*fglass altima does not rev*

To close this out, the distributor WAS the culprit, and once it dried out after the cleaning it started an ran fine. It will of course have to be replaced, as there is no telling when the next flood of oil will disable it again. For those who replace the outer O rings, fine, but the leak is from the internal driving shaft of the distributor, and unless you are equipped to press fit the new bearing-seal, forget it and buy a new distributor (if you are keeping the car).
Fglass


----------

